# Food Saftey on  Beans



## linguica (Nov 16, 2012)

Last night I got an important lesson on food safety the hard way. I would like to share my new found knowledge with the hopes it will save someone else from a hellofa belly ache. Please check out the link below. I can't even pronounce the bad guy.

http://www.choosingvoluntarysimplicity.com/crockpots-slow-cooking-dried-beans-phytohaemagglutinin/

Thanks for your time


----------



## daveomak (Nov 16, 2012)

Good article....   Thanks.....   Dave


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh my !! That is a very helpful article.......


----------



## bbqcanuck (Nov 20, 2012)

Great to know.  I am a cancer patient so I have to be extremely careful after chemo treatments due to the low immune system.  Any germs or infections can have serious consequences.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 20, 2012)

I knew that crockpots don't really get to temperatures safe for meat, but I had no idea about beans!!! Great info to know and thanks for sharing it.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 23, 2012)

Hmmm. 

I do my pintos and navys  in a crockpot from bag to done in a bout 5 hrs with the pot set on the 4hr HIGH side. I don't know how hot a bean needs to get but if my crock is boiling along the sides, then I doubt it could get much hotter. The article doesn't mention pinto or navy beans, but Kidney beans are common in chili and I have used those quite a bit with just a simple rinse and soak, then tossed into the chili on the backside to simmer, haven't had a problem. This is the first I have ever heard of any beans having a toxicity problem.. But I'm often wrong...

The article did mention lima beans, which should be discarded upon receipt anyways..


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 28, 2012)

Great Post and I learned something new. Maybe it is just me and the fact that I only Braise or cook Low and Slow when I have the time to monitor the cook, but I have actually Never cooked anything in a Crock Pot and only use it for reheating and holding for Parties...JJ


----------

